# Locking your snowboards up?



## Stinky Ninja (Sep 12, 2012)

I've been hearing of snowboards been stolen lately. I'm up at mammoth lakes, do you think it's worth it to lock your board up or is that just move of an incentive for somebody else to steal it?:dunno:


----------



## KBNYY (Jan 8, 2012)

Just get a bicycle combo lock and when you are riding throw it in your cargo pocket, you won't even know it's there.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

It's always worth locking your snowboard up. A cheap plastic combination lock cost maybe $10-15 from any snowboard store and takes 10 seconds to use.

Thieves won't steal a locked snowboard when there are 20 unlocked snowboards next to it.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Jed said:


> It's always worth locking your snowboard up. A cheap plastic combination lock cost maybe $10-15 from any snowboard store and takes 10 seconds to use.
> 
> Thieves won't steal a locked snowboard when there are 20 unlocked snowboards next to it.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I had a older Burton Supermodel board stolen from me at Keystone last year. 
I was kinda pissed, I liked that board. Nothing worse than going to the worst resort in Summit County and getting your shit stolen...

I still don't lock my board up, but I always put my board in the same little hiding spot every time I hit the bar or whatever.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

keep your lock in your hand and use your favorite NS as bait. Getting blood all over a crowded common areas is awesome crime fighting.


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> keep your lock in your hand and use your favorite NS as bait. Getting blood all over a crowded common areas is awesome crime fighting.


Or you could use your lock as bait, and beat the would be stealer over the head with your board


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

or just let the gent take it follow him to the lot and pound his arse with both and a fury of lefts & rights


----------



## suekie (Oct 31, 2012)

I just put the lock/steel rope attached to the rack(or where you always put your board) first thing in the morning. That way i don't have to carry it with me.


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

slyder said:


> or just let the gent take it follow him to the lot and pound his arse with both and a fury of lefts & rights


or follow him home and when he gets out of the car run him over multiple times


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

cd21 said:


> or follow him home and when he gets out of the car run him over multiple times


Not nearly the satisfaction of a raging pounding of your fists to his face and body.


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

slyder said:


> Not nearly the satisfaction of a raging pounding of your fists to his face and body.


better yet lets pick up a two story rambler and hit him with it until he lapses into unconsciousness


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I always lock up my gear. I'm banking on thefts being crimes of opportunity most of the time. I also try to use facilities that are high up on the mountain so that my equipment isn't adjacent to a parking lot.


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

Toecutter said:


> I always lock up my gear. I'm banking on thefts being crimes of opportunity most of the time. I also try to use facilities that are high up on the mountain so that my equipment isn't adjacent to a parking lot.


lol same:laugh:


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

suekie said:


> I just put the lock/steel rope attached to the rack(or where you always put your board) first thing in the morning. That way i don't have to carry it with me.


That only works for a small mountain. One of the mountains I ride at has 5 lodges and building a 6th. A small combo/key lock like the Dakine works great. About the size of a cell phone, just a tad thicker.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Tech420 said:


> That only works for a small mountain. One of the mountains I ride at has 5 lodges and building a 6th. A small combo/key lock like the Dakine works great. About the size of a cell phone, just a tad thicker.


That's dakine of lock I use. I'm sure the cable is easy to cut but one would have to have a cable cutter and premeditation.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> That's dakine of lock I use. I'm sure the cable is easy to cut but one would have to have a cable cutter and premeditation.


Like others have said; if there are 20+ boards all around with no locks I doubt they will waste their time cutting a lock.


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

Keystone in Colorado started doing free ski checking by the Gondola. According to the guest services employees I talked to, ski and snowboard theft is very high in Summit County. Lots of equipment has been stolen at Summit ski ares. I am Glad to see a resort taking action like this.

I think locks are effective unless every person starts using them.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

RockyMTNsteeze said:


> Keystone in Colorado started doing free ski checking by the Gondola. According to the guest services employees I talked to, ski and snowboard theft is very high in Summit County. Lots of equipment has been stolen at Summit ski ares. I am Glad to see a resort taking action like this.
> 
> I think locks are effective unless every person starts using them.


If what your saying is that its not effective unless everyone locks up, I would have to disagree. I have actually seen someone mess around with my board while locked up at one of the scummiest places one can ride on the east coast(mountain creek). If my board wasnt locked up, theres no doubt in my mind he wouldve just walked right off with it.


----------



## Stinky Ninja (Sep 12, 2012)

Going to buy my lock tomorrow....:thumbsup:


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

I always lock up my board, helps me relax and enjoy my beer a little better without constantly trying to keep one eye on where my board is. I picked up the smallest cable bike lock I could find, keep it in my cargo pant pocket and it works great. Is it 100% guarantee??? not a chance, but it's 100X better than nothing


----------



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

I just bought one of these locks called a ski key. They only way someone can steal you board is if they take the bindings off. Most cable locks with combo can just be cut. They work with the racks some resorts provide. Ski Racks, Snowboard Racks, and Locks | Ski Key Systems You can see if your local mountain has them at this website. Ski Area Locations That Offer Ski Key Locks & Racks :thumbsup:


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

Look around and buy a short bike cable lock. Just need it long enough to loop around the heel cup and around a rack/pole.

If someone REALLY wants your snowboard they'll take off the binding, but it'll stop people from just walking up, grabbing it, and walking back to their car.


----------



## jello24 (Apr 10, 2010)

98% of the boards i see on my mountain doesn't get locked down, which is very stupid. I can walk up to a Never Summer or a Burton and prop my Lib beside it knowing that their board will get stolen if someone wanted and not mine, even with a cheap lock and a very thin cable.

I know people want to be nice and see the best in others, but let's get real. The world doesn't work that way. If it doesn't get stolen this weekend, maybe it will next week. It's an investment that you should protect.

If the argument is that if thieves really wanted to, they can cut the cable and walk away with the board, yeah that's fair. But with a board that's not locked down on the next rack, thieves will think twice drawing attention to themselves with cable cutters. It's a deterrent, like all anti-theft devices.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Lately I've been locking mine up, but I'm bringin' 2 or 3 boards so it's better than leaving them in my car.

If I don't have one I just find a cable lock that someone else has left there & entangle my board in it, so it appears to be locked up.

TT


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

I didn't lock my boards up until I started getting ones that a lot of boarders know are valuable (like the Lib Tech Skate Banana). Now, I keep a simple Burton lock that I picked up for $5 at a spring sale handy and rest easy knowing that my board won't be getting nabbed easily. It really is worth it to pick up one of these cheap locks.

*EDIT: Here is my exact lock. Highly recommended.*
http://www.rei.com/product/807540/burton-cable-snowboard-lock


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

slyder said:


> Not nearly the satisfaction of a raging pounding of your fists to his face and body.


Oh, I get giddy just thinkin' about it.

When I go to the store on my Rocky Mountain Hammer Race I leave it in the hardest gear & wait.......

One of these days, I'm gonna win the lottery.

TT


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

I will lock up my new board. Nobody would want my beat up snowboard I am still riding. It looks so bad with the top sheet coming off and the condition of the base. The new one is pretty and it's a brand people want. The bindings are even older than the board.

When my beater board was brand new I refused to leave it alone with out a lock. I have never had a board stolen. I used a lock on my boards when they were nice and new.

The base area Guest Services Folks at Keystone told me Volkl skis were getting stolen the most. I would guess Never Summer would be the biggest snowboard target at Keystone due to brand's popularity and resale value.


----------



## pwol (Mar 7, 2011)

I have one of those burton combo locks and lock my board up every single time. I cant even imagine how pissed I would be if someone stole my NS SL  ...


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

I've never locked my board and never will. Strategically placing it outside the bar and checking every 30 minutes if its end of the day works just fine for me. :dunno:


----------



## irrballsac (Dec 31, 2011)

Soooooo.... Now that we're nearing the end of this year... How plausible would it be to get a tally on how many times this, or extremely similar topics have been brought up? Typically with the EXACT same responses...

Just curious :-D


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

irrballsac said:


> Soooooo.... Now that we're nearing the end of this year... How plausible would it be to get a tally on how many times this, or extremely similar topics have been brought up? Typically with the EXACT same responses...
> 
> Just curious :-D


Who gives a shit, 2011?


----------



## StreetDoc (Dec 24, 2011)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> I didn't lock my boards up until I started getting ones that a lot of boarders know are valuable (like the Lib Tech Skate Banana). Now, I keep a simple Burton lock that I picked up for $5 at a spring sale handy and rest easy knowing that my board won't be getting nabbed easily. It really is worth it to pick up one of these cheap locks.
> 
> *EDIT: Here is my exact lock. Highly recommended.*
> Burton Cable Snowboard Lock - Free Shipping at REI.com


just a heads up. I used this, forgot the combo and clipped it in one swipe with a small pocket tin snip like this:

Trademark Tools Heavy Duty Aviation Tin Snip: Tools : Walmart.com

no one around even questioned my actions and I wasn't trying to hide it. I could steal your board with that lock in under 3 seconds, or the time it takes someone to turn his head. 

A better idea for cheaper is a bike seat lock- 

OnGuard Akita Seat Leash Cable - 5mm - Free Shipping at REI.com

use a pad lock of your choice. Small enough to carry in your pocket but you need a more substantial wire cutter to get through this baby.

I returned my cut burton lock to REI


----------



## StreetDoc (Dec 24, 2011)

AWNOW said:


> I've never locked my board and never will. Strategically placing it outside the bar and checking every 30 minutes if its end of the day works just fine for me. :dunno:



I placed mine within 20' of the door, ate lunch for 15 minutes and my board was gone. Maybe if your board gets swiped you'll feel differently. Luckily for me mine was recovered later that day.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

StreetDoc said:


> just a heads up. I used this, forgot the combo and clipped it in one swipe with a small pocket tin snip like this:
> 
> Trademark Tools Heavy Duty Aviation Tin Snip: Tools : Walmart.com
> 
> ...


I get what you're saying, but I think we have snowboard locks for different reasons.

I don't use that cable lock because it's a foolproof system that would take an army of master thieves years to crack; I use it because:

a) it's light so it doesn't bother me to ride with it.
b) it's a simple deterrent for a thief to move onto the boards of one of the 90% of people who leave their boards completely unlocked and free for the taking.

Also to be honest, I would genuinely get a kick out of someone trying to steal my board at a resort. I'm never out of visual contact with it for long, so if someone wants to try it, odds are they'd be swallowing their teeth shortly thereafter.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> I get what you're saying, but I think we have snowboard locks for different reasons.
> 
> I don't use that cable lock because it's a foolproof system that would take an army of master thieves years to crack; I use it because:
> 
> ...


Same here. If somebody really wants my board I'm sure they would be able to steal it even with it locked. It's a simple deterrent against crimes of opportunity.

I'm sure that everybody here would say that if he saw somebody trying to steal his snowboard, he would go "knock his teeth in" or something similar. I'm wondering however, what everybody would do if he saw somebody cutting the lock on a random board on the hill? Would you go confront the person? What would you say to him? If his reply were something like, "This is my board; I just forgot the combination" or "I lost the key" then what would you say or do?


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

Bullshit he forgot the combo. He had to have the combo to open the lock and secure the board a short time earlier.

I check my board when I am in Summit county resorts.


----------



## aloutris (Dec 20, 2011)

I've always rented in the past so it's never mattered, but now that I have a board I don't need to lock it up because my local resort has a free check-in :yahoo:
But at other resorts I would just use my bike lock to deter others.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

racer357 said:


> Bullshit he forgot the combo. He had to have the combo to open the lock and secure the board a short time earlier.


So then what would you do?


----------



## I<3snowp0rn (Nov 8, 2012)

Stinky Ninja said:


> I've been hearing of snowboards been stolen lately. I'm up at mammoth lakes, do you think it's worth it to lock your board up or is that just move of an incentive for somebody else to steal it?:dunno:


Been to Mammoth a few times a season for the past 10 yrs and haven't had to lock my board up. If you're paranoid, just lock it up.


----------



## StreetDoc (Dec 24, 2011)

racer357 said:


> Bullshit he forgot the combo. He had to have the combo to open the lock and secure the board a short time earlier.
> 
> I check my board when I am in Summit county resorts.


Is this addressed to me? What reason do I have to lie? I just snipped my burton lock because I was bored? Trying to help someone out who believes it's a good device to secure your board with. Using it as a visual deterent is fine but for $15, there are options that really secure your board for cheaper.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

I have a cardinal rule about locking boards, every time, no exceptions. I've been using the same recoilable lock for 20 years. I know it can be cut, but "most" thieves would rather walk away with something not locked at all.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

Toecutter said:


> Same here. If somebody really wants my board I'm sure they would be able to steal it even with it locked. It's a simple deterrent against crimes of opportunity.
> 
> I'm sure that everybody here would say that if he saw somebody trying to steal his snowboard, he would go "knock his teeth in" or something similar. I'm wondering however, what everybody would do if he saw somebody cutting the lock on a random board on the hill? Would you go confront the person? What would you say to him? If his reply were something like, "This is my board; I just forgot the combination" or "I lost the key" then what would you say or do?


Yes, I would confront someone cutting the lock on a board. Or a bike. Or anything, really. No, I wouldn't just walk up and punch them.

I would say something along the lines of "Ok man, if the board is yours, that's cool, but you just cut a lock and you're not walking away with that board until we get someone over here to get your info." Then, flag down ski patrol or really anyone who works there to check the guy's ID, pass, whatever, and make sure that if it's actually a stolen board, they have all of his info. If he was like "F*** tha,t I'm leaving" I'd probably let him go and report it immediately.

For the record: If it was my board, or I knew for fact they were stealing the board, yes, I would hit them. Fighting while wearing snowboarding gloves is fun. Your knuckles are protected and cushioned, but the force behind your punches aren't.


----------



## StreetDoc (Dec 24, 2011)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> Yes, I would confront someone cutting the lock on a board. Or a bike. Or anything, really. No, I wouldn't just walk up and punch them.
> 
> I would say something along the lines of "Ok man, if the board is yours, that's cool, but you just cut a lock and you're not walking away with that board until we get someone over here to get your info." Then, flag down ski patrol or really anyone who works there to check the guy's ID, pass, whatever, and make sure that if it's actually a stolen board, they have all of his info. If he was like "F*** tha,t I'm leaving" I'd probably let him go and report it immediately.
> 
> For the record: If it was my board, or I knew for fact they were stealing the board, yes, I would hit them. Fighting while wearing snowboarding gloves is fun. Your knuckles are protected and cushioned, but the force behind your punches aren't.


Seriously man I was shocked... I had to cut mine at Copper. I walked into guest services and told them I forgot the combo and need wire cutters, no questions asked the kid grabbed a pair and walked out with me. I called him out on it then (I had no real way to prove the board was mine) and he just assumed nobody would be that ballsy. Luckily it was the week before that my board was stolen so I had a bit of a reputation since everyone had heard about it. No one else said a word though.

If I see anything shady like that I call them out on it. If they're guilty they'll usually run.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I had one of those rack locks freeze up on me last year. I ended up taking one of my bindings off (had tool in pocket) and slipping the board out of the rack. No-one said shit, although I did get some looks.

I'd have been happier if someone had come up to me and said something, or at least taken my picture or something.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> Yes, I would confront someone cutting the lock on a board. Or a bike. Or anything, really. No, I wouldn't just walk up and punch them.
> 
> I would say something along the lines of "Ok man, if the board is yours, that's cool, but you just cut a lock and you're not walking away with that board until we get someone over here to get your info." Then, flag down ski patrol or really anyone who works there to check the guy's ID, pass, whatever, and make sure that if it's actually a stolen board, they have all of his info. If he was like "F*** tha,t I'm leaving" I'd probably let him go and report it immediately.


If he says it's his board is there some way for Patrol to confirm, or refute it on the spot?


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

StreetDoc said:


> Is this addressed to me? What reason do I have to lie? I just snipped my burton lock because I was bored? Trying to help someone out who believes it's a good device to secure your board with. Using it as a visual deterent is fine but for $15, there are options that really secure your board for cheaper.


No, it was directed at whoever said if they caught someone on the slopes cutting a lock and asked them what they were doing and the personsaid " i forgot the combo" How did they get the lock unlocked to secure the board earlier in the day if they did know it.??


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Donutz said:


> I had one of those rack locks freeze up on me last year. I ended up taking one of my bindings off (had tool in pocket) and slipping the board out of the rack. No-one said shit, although I did get some looks.
> 
> I'd have been happier if someone had come up to me and said something, or at least taken my picture or something.


I had a combo lock reset when I locked it to go to the bathroom. When I came out and realized the lock wouldn't release I had to spend the next 20 minutes scrolling through possible combo numbers until I hit the right one. Not one person said a thing during the whole time I was farting around with my lock.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

racer357 said:


> No, it was directed at whoever said if they caught someone on the slopes cutting a lock and asked them what they were doing and the personsaid " i forgot the combo" How did they get the lock unlocked to secure the board earlier in the day if they did know it.??


It was I who asked that question.

So what would you do in that situation?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I can't believe there's actually still a debate about this!?! If anyone still reading thinks there's no point in locking up your board, tell me how you feel the exact moment you realize it's gone. Tell me...



TorpedoVegas said:


> I always lock up my board, helps me relax and enjoy my beer a little better without constantly trying to keep one eye on where my board is. I picked up the smallest cable bike lock I could find, keep it in my cargo pant pocket and it works great. Is it 100% guarantee??? not a chance, but it's 100X better than nothing


Fuckin right! I don't want to be that sketch bag in the lodge looking out the window the whole time to make sure my precious is still there. I want to have (relatively) no worries while getting something to eat/drink or when I'm taking a piss... ccasion14:



tonyisnowhere said:


> I just bought one of these locks called a ski key. They only way someone can steal you board is if they take the bindings off. Most cable locks with combo can just be cut. They work with the racks some resorts provide. Ski Racks, Snowboard Racks, and Locks | Ski Key Systems You can see if your local mountain has them at this website. Ski Area Locations That Offer Ski Key Locks & Racks :thumbsup:


You're welcome.  I still find this is the most useful for me. Small lock, hard to break, works at all the resorts I frequent.



ComeBack_Kid said:


> I didn't lock my boards up until I started getting ones that a lot of boarders know are valuable (like the Lib Tech Skate Banana).


I was thinking of getting a skate banana as my rock board so I don't cringe every time I hit something... Ha!



irrballsac said:


> Soooooo.... Now that we're nearing the end of this year... How plausible would it be to get a tally on how many times this, or extremely similar topics have been brought up? Typically with the EXACT same responses...


A shitload. That's what boggles my mind...



AAA said:


> I have a cardinal rule about locking boards, every time, no exceptions. I've been using the same recoilable lock for 20 years. I know it can be cut, but "most" thieves would rather walk away with something not locked at all.


My thoughts exactly. I lock my board EVERY TIME I WALK AWAY FROM IT. BTW, how many times in those 20 years was your recoilable lock cut and your board stolen? That's my point... any lock is much better than nothing.

I sort of feel sorry for people when I see the "my boards been stolen" threads, but at the same time I think to myself "well buddy maybe you'll lock it next time eh?


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

Toecutter said:


> If he says it's his board is there some way for Patrol to confirm, or refute it on the spot?


Obviously not. Again, they can get his information, whether it's an ID, their season pass, etc. This way if it is reported stolen later, they have the thief's info. Obviously, if it truly the person's board, they've got nothing to hide. 


poutanen said:


> I was thinking of getting a skate banana as my rock board so I don't cringe every time I hit something... Ha!


:blink: It's a brightly colored $500 board which A LOT of people know and love, hence the lock. Pretty simple concept, really. I can afford just about any board or piece of equipment out there, and have bought a couple of the $1,000+ boards, but the skate banana is the best all-around board for in-bounds resort/park riding I've ever ridden.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> Obviously not. Again, they can get his information, whether it's an ID, their season pass, etc. This way if it is reported stolen later, they have the thief's info. Obviously, if it truly the person's board, they've got nothing to hide.
> 
> :blink: It's a brightly colored $500 board which A LOT of people know and love, hence the lock. Pretty simple concept, really. I can afford just about any board or piece of equipment out there, and have bought a couple of the $1,000+ boards, but the skate banana is the best all-around board for in-bounds resort/park riding I've ever ridden.


Don't take offence to poutanen's dislike of the skate banana, I think he only likes expensive European boards that look like Star Trek tampon applicators.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ComeBack_Kid said:


> :blink: It's a brightly colored $500 board which A LOT of people know and love, hence the lock. Pretty simple concept, really. I can afford just about any board or piece of equipment out there, and have bought a couple of the $1,000+ boards, but the skate banana is the best all-around board for in-bounds resort/park riding I've ever ridden.


Oh relax, I was trolling very obviously and got ya! :yahoo:

I used to ride a Kemper Freestyle and I still locked it up every time...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

TorpedoVegas said:


> Don't take offence to poutanen's dislike of the skate banana, I think he only likes expensive European boards that look like Star Trek tampon applicators.


Star Trek whale vagina tampon applicators!!!


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

poutanen said:


> Star Trek whale vagina tampon applicators!!!


With super absorbent ridges!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Star Trek whale vagina tampon applicators!!!





Bayoh said:


> With super absorbent ridges!


now u guys are just copying capita's gfx....


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

poutanen said:


> Oh relax, I was trolling very obviously and got ya! :yahoo:
> 
> I used to ride a Kemper Freestyle and I still locked it up every time...


LOL jimmies not rustled. Thought you were weird if serious.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> So then what would you do?


Offer to go get help and see his reaction.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

BoardWalk said:


> Offer to go get help and see his reaction.


Good idea!


----------



## StreetDoc (Dec 24, 2011)

racer357 said:


> No, it was directed at whoever said if they caught someone on the slopes cutting a lock and asked them what they were doing and the personsaid " i forgot the combo" How did they get the lock unlocked to secure the board earlier in the day if they did know it.??


The burton lock is a combo and I'm pretty sure you don't need to have the correct combo in to lock it, that's how mine got screwed up. That or it reset itself.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

StreetDoc said:


> The burton lock is a combo and I'm pretty sure you don't need to have the correct combo in to lock it, that's how mine got screwed up. That or it reset itself.


Same here.


----------

